# Tip in the strongest currency



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

$6, and one Kuwait's Dinar. He also gave me his phone number, and promised me a dinner when I visit Kuwait(Some day) Lol. I am taking him to SFO on Monday. Dinar again? &#128513;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should avoid emotional involvement with pax.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> You should avoid emotional involvement with pax.


Lol. I posted this just for fun. I love collecting currencies of other countries. I will add this to my collection


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Good date, he bought you Dinar first


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------

